

NASA's Apollo 10 astronauts encountered floating human waste - kschua
http://www.news.com.au/technology/sci-tech/nasas-apollo-10-astronauts-encountered-floating-human-waste/story-fn5fsgyc-1226617372437

======
lostlogin
And I thought it was bad treading on a rat kidney the cat left on the floor
last night (not one other bit has been found yet). Damn space turns, that's
unpleasant.

